# How to lock table & cell sizes is word?



## NightLord (Sep 29, 2004)

Hey guys,

I have a problem that seems to be very persistent, it such an obvious thing that there must be a simple solution for it I guess 

I'm making stickers with some text on them. For a nice layout I've found it easy to make a table (e.g. 2x24), where every *two rows* are one sticker on those A4 sized sticker sheets that I use. These two rows do not have the same height.
After playing a bit with margins and cell size and so on, the text appeared nicely on every single sticker. However, when I add some text, the horizontal margins of the table cells move up or down and the whole layout is basically gone because this affects the position of every row below it!
Since I'm making many different ones this results in a lot of work for every sticker sheet that I'm making.

It seemed to be solved by not allowing the "Automatically resize to fit contents" table-option. But still every time the cells are enlarged upwards or downwards when I enter more text. I can't define a row height because two rows are on one sticker and do not have the same height. However every block of two rows do have the same "combined height" since that is the height of one sticker. Does anyone know how to solve this?
Thanks in advance!

Cheers.

/NL


----------



## XL Guru (Aug 30, 2003)

For sure don't allow the "Automatically resize to fit contents" option.

Beyond that you should be able to use "specify row height" (on the Row tab -- something like "row height is at least x or y cm" (alternate rows) where x + y = the combined height).

You can always post your file here if you think looking at it might help.

Rgds,
Andy


----------

